# Spiders Pest How do you get rid of them



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

We seemed to be plaugued with Spiders both around the home and in the MH. I don't usualy kill them just pop them back in the Garden. Over the last few months we seem to be infested with them. Pulled back the covers last night and one ran out from under the pillow. An hour later our Duaghter went to bed and found a huge house spider in her bed.

Anyone tried these?

Stop Pest - 4 in 1 Pest Repeller < Click Here

:spider:

Trev.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Oooooooooooooooooooooooh yuck am hating spiders!!! Am sure there was a guy on here that had a huuumungus one or three. Obviously though that doesn't help. Sorry am no use at all in helping normally I just run away......................................................................


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Spiders are your best friends - they get rid of flies, gnats, mozzies, midges, daddy long-legs and other disease-spreading and biting nasties

Never ever kill a spider - unless you are in Australia and you happen to be a black widow. 

Err, did I get that wrong somewhere?!

Arachnaphobes - get treatment - you will come to love spiders eventually.

Let's make this hug-a-spider week!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Spiders*



pippin said:


> Spiders are your best friends - they get rid of flies, gnats, mozzies, midges, daddy long-legs and other disease-spreading and biting nasties
> 
> Never ever kill a spider - unless you are in Australia and you happen to be a black widow.
> 
> ...


Thanks,

As I said, I usualy pop them back into the garden for the reason you suggest, just don't like them in the bed!. However, when in France as an example, we never move these >These< for the same reason.

Just a few too many spiders in the wrong place at the moment.

Trev.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Hug a spider week? Not on your nelly would rather eat my own limbs!

I never kill em have a big spider catcher for me (Andrew) he my super hero in the spider dept. :lol: :lol: 

If its any consolation having houge spiders in your house means you have no damp or rot to worry about they don't like that but as for running out from under your pillow - I'd be living outside in me van after that!

I have one of those spider sucky things which doesn't harm them its good in times of no super hero.

Have got a problem with mayflies they just hover in front of me about 10 cm away and give me the eye ball whats all that about? 8O 8O 

Greenie


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> Have got a problem with mayflies they just hover in front of me about 10 cm away and give me the eye ball whats all that about? 8O 8O
> 
> Greenie


They probably thinkng nah will leave that one for the Scottish midges


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

Terrified of them since someone told me that they are actually WATCHING you when they sit on the wall/floor/ceiling as you move about!!! Would never kill any living creature other than wasps but if you are afraid then I reckon given the circumstances anything is possible. It's no good saying get a glass and piece of paper cos they are just TOO close if you are doing that. I have laden the van with moth balls (I can hear them rolling around as I drive) in the hope that this keeps flies away and hence the spiders won't bother coming in. It might be worth trying if you can put up with the smell of moth balls ..   

(Offside: Trevor: I found a baby gecko in a tin of plummed tomatoes once. It was dead but perfect....)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gecko*



runoutofnames said:


> Terrified of them since someone told me that they are actually WATCHING you when they sit on the wall/floor/ceiling as you move about!!! Would never kill any living creature other than wasps but if you are afraid then I reckon given the circumstances anything is possible. It's no good saying get a glass and piece of paper cos they are just TOO close if you are doing that. I have laden the van with moth balls (I can hear them rolling around as I drive) in the hope that this keeps flies away and hence the spiders won't bother coming in. It might be worth trying if you can put up with the smell of moth balls ..
> 
> (Offside: Trevor: I found a baby gecko in a tin of plummed tomatoes once. It was dead but perfect....)


Gecko and tomatoes, perfect flavour or consistency?

Trev.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

One of the best presents I ever got from Alison was a spider catcher. As a boy I used to have nightmares about the damned things - reckon my elder brothers must have tortured me or something!

This isn't it, but seems to be the one of choice nowadays:
http://www.spidercatcher.net/home.htm

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Lions, tigers, rabid Alsatians (the canine sort), sharks, Brownhills salesmen I can understand -

but spiders?

Seriously, why put up with having a fear of such small, harmless everyday creatures.
Phobia treatment is well worth having, relatively painless and effective in 99% of cases.

Unless you have a phobia of phobia treatment, whatever that might be called - phobiaphobia?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You are so brave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Spiders*



pippin said:


> Lions, tigers, rabid Alsatians (the canine sort), sharks, Brownhills salesmen I can understand -
> 
> but spiders?
> 
> ...


They do bite!

Trev.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

And they are hairy and move damned fast, too!


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

I am so petrified of them I go breathless and panic and hooooo I can't tell youhow upset I get...

I've got one of those machines and although, I don't seem to have as many coming in, it does not stop them!!

I'm in a right old state at the moment as hubby away and I have builders in..could do with a toy boy here just to kill spiders....

Easy to say get treatment, living inAfrica did it for me.....I can cope with anything else but just not Spoogies......UGH!

Edit: they say horse chestnut scares them off, I use a spray with it in around the doors etc


----------



## 105023 (Jun 7, 2007)

> And they are hairy and move damned fast, too!


Are you still talking about the Brownhills salesmen there?


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Can't be...the only time Brownhills salesmen move fast is closing time and then they come second behind Oaktree staff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!been there seen it with my own eyes


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi,
i have heard that these are the uk's only venomous spiders but because they are so small they cannot bite you 
simon


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> We seemed to be plaugued with Spiders both around the home and in the MH. I don't usualy kill them just pop them back in the Garden. Over the last few months we seem to be infested with them. Pulled back the covers last night and one ran out from under the pillow. An hour later our Duaghter went to bed and found a huge house spider in her bed.
> 
> ...


As a Buddhist I will not kill anything
But having lived in southern Spain for 6 years and taken several friends to hospital with spider bites I kill all the spiders I can see,the others I leave to the small lizards that live near our house and can be seen crawling over the walls at night. Last year I took a friend along with the spider that bit him to hospital.After showing the doctor the spider he rushed us straight into his surgery gave my friend a jab in the bum,several tubes of cream and then told me it was a Black widow.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi I have also heard that a horsechestnut in the corners of the room keeps them at bay but I haven' as yet tried it myself...
Lin


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

As a Buddhist I will not kill anything
But having lived in southern Spain for 6 years and taken several friends to hospital with spider bites I kill all the spiders I can see,t_

:?:_


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

peachy said:


> Hi I have also heard that a horsechestnut in the corners of the room keeps them at bay but I haven' as yet tried it myself...
> Lin


You are right, collect conkers and place them around the rooms, they do work, and very well!

We have a static mobile home which, after being closed up for two months or so in the winter, used to be plaqued with spiders of quite large proportions on our return, but after placing conkers around, we have no spiders. Replace them each year - they do not like the smell, but you won't smell them. They certainly worked for me!

Also to reduce flies, place citronella nightlight candles (unlit of course) on windowsills, and in the motorhome or caravan next to vents also, these will help to repel flies.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

From

http://www.xs4all.nl/~ednieuw/Spiders/spidhome.htm

_Most people think that spiders are dangerous creatures that should be wiped away with a cloth, sucked up in the vacuum cleaner or smashed with a newspaper. That is not wise because spiders play a very important role in our Eco-system. They catch many annoying and harmful insects and are therefore very useful creatures. As you will see on these pages, many of the spiders are beautifully colored, and therefore very pleasant and wonderful to look at. Since most spiders are very small, you need a magnifying glass or a camera to study them or to reveal their beauty.

I receive many questions about poisonous/venomous spiders. Most spiders use venom to kill their prey. Spider venom is almost always harmless to humans. However, there are a few exceptions. In Europe there is one spider, called "Black widow", whose effects of the bite may hurt. *The stories about her deadly venom are exaggerated.* She lives in the southern parts of Europe. 
Recent, controlled, studies show that the necrotic or neurotoxic effects of spider bites are often mild and of no medical importance. Severe necroses is never caused by a spider bite. 
Only the Australian funnel back spiders are to be avoided, but with only two registered bites a year, not to worry about. _

Relax guys - killer spiders are the stuff of horror films!


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm with pippin on the subject of spiders.

No reason to harm them. Silly to be afraid of them. 

They are our friends.

SD


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

SpeedyDux said:


> I'm with pippin on the subject of spiders.
> 
> No reason to harm them. Silly to be afraid of them.
> 
> ...


They may be, but for those who do not like them within their environment, especially those who get histerical, surely it is better to discourage them, than to kill them!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Please don't think for a minute that I am making fun of those who have a genuine phobia of spiders.

I realise that for you it is a very real fear.

However, it is not insurmountable - conquering it will make your life so much easier. 
Not to mention better for the spiders you chance upon.

Perhaps the first step on the road is to read up on the little critters.
The earlier post I made with info from the web (!!) would be a good start.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Spiders*

Hello all,

Not Arachnaphoic just fed up of them crawling around the house, or more the bed.

Trev.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

pippin said:


> I realise that for you it is a very real fear.


No, I never said I was frightened of them, although the wife is not so hot on the very large ones.

I just don't want to come back to our static full of the little critters. In any case, they s**t on the curtains and leave little dark spots!


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

For Pippin & others who do not have this phobia think yourself lucky.

I was brought up in Africa and have lived in USA & Arab Emirates, and the fear has got worse as I got older....

Someone said its not insurmountable...well I have had treatment from a very eminant man at £400 an hour x 6 hours....it did NOT
cure my phobia, and believe me the man in question has been on TV and treated royalty.

It's just one of those things...my stomach is in knots from August onwards when I know we get the yearly invasion.....

My hubby has had me on the end of the phone unable to breath because I was in such a state over one being in the room...

Which is pretty sickening from my point of view as I am known as a rough toughie, who drives an artic, does security work and runs workmen into the ground.....
But then I've seen grown men cry at the sight of a mouse...each to their own.


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

A friend of mine was so frightened of spiders she couldn't even have fluffy soft-toy spiders in ther house. She had hypnotherapy and is now fine - she can remove them and put them outside. May not work for all, but it certainly can work.

Me, I just pick them up in my hands and put them out. My kids must have inherited their fear from their dad. :roll: 

Viv


----------



## 108987 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, My mother in law is scared of spiders. She places conkers in the little white bags you get with washing tablets for washing clothes and hangs them up around the house. Every year we have to go collecting conkers with the kids for her. Also she heard that cloves work, so now has a dish of cloves aswell as a couple of the plug in things. Here house should definitely be spider free. We have tried the plug in things but i don't think they work.

Carolyn


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

pippin said:


> Never ever kill a spider - unless you are in Australia and you happen to be a black widow


As I'm a white happily-married male in the UK, I won't be doing that then.

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

hogan said:


> As a Buddhist I will not kill anything. But ....I kill all the spiders I can see


lol. How does that work?

Dougie.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

stecaz said:


> Hi, My mother in law is scared of spiders.
> Carolyn


Wish mine was - could come in very handy! :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Dave you are a very naughty man!!


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Having informed my son of the fact that conkers will keep spiders at bay he recently collected some and placed one on each of the wing mirrors of the car. The spider or spiders wove their web to the conker. So unforunately I do not believe it works.
Ian


----------



## Gonewiththewind (Nov 17, 2007)

Make friends with them as they are a sure sign of dryness.


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

i was also told about the conker theory....we have put them in our van for the last 2 years and not seen any at all....it is the smell they don't like


----------



## bibbyj (Mar 20, 2014)

When I see a spider I always want to kill it with fire  Thank god my husband is always around and calms me down in these situations. But if the pest is something bigger or nastier than spiders (I point my finger at you, cockroaches) then I leave the killing to the professional exterminators.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We don't get that many in the house, and those that we do have we co-exist with. Occasionally we'll see a biggie, but they are more afraid of us than we are of them.

The trailer has small windows open all year round and although we get a few spiders, they don't seem to like it in there, perhaps not enough airborne food for them.

Seen a few overseas, but normal precautions are taken and never had a bite, touch wood.

Peter


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Blimey! 

A 5½ year old thread resurrected!

Plenty of time for all you arachnaphobes out there to have had hypnotherapy and be cured.

No?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

hannah29 said:


> i was also told about the conker theory....we have put them in our van for the last 2 years and not seen any at all....it is the smell they don't like


It works with Elephants as well. Since I hung a conker up on the rear view mirror, I have not seen one.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have ordered this item, will let you know if it works better than all those conkers we have around the house.

cabby
eBay item number:

200975347422


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Why do humans have to kill and irradicate anything that they dont like

It makes no sense. its not as if they are carrying some deadly disease or anything. Whats the matter with you people  

Scientists have suggested that the reason we are afraid of them - and it makes more sense to me than anything else i have heard - is that humans cannot comprehand anything that can move 8 different limbs all at once independently and see it as a threat.
Makes sense really.


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

we do not have a spider problem in motorhome but they love our boat 

We use this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-x-No-Mo...ants_Weed_Pest_Control_CV&hash=item4acba08bf2

and spray some in cabin and cockpit when we leave the boat.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

I like spiders. Anything that gets rid of flies is ok with me.

Can't stand earwigs, though. When I was about 6, an earwig was running up my arm, and my Gran said "Oh, watch out, it will get in your ear".

My mum said "Nonsense, they don't get in your ears. Earwigs are harmless".

They were both wrong. The earwig hunched itself up and then stuck both its pincers in my arm. It hurt like hell, and my arm swelled up to double its normal size.

Now, if only spiders killed earwigs, they'd be even better! Linda


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

When I see a spider in the house I always go for the vacuum and suck them up. I love to hear the rattle as they go up the tube - the bigger the better :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Sadist!

What harm has a spider ever done to you?

I will report you to the RSPCS!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I would never kill a spider

Why'??

I leave them to deal with flies

Take care when hoovering not to disturb them  8O 

Never seen one in the van


If I did they would be most welcome 

Aldr


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I am not happy with spiders, but can manage sliding them into a glass and putting them out. BUT how do I stop them setting the burglar alarm off just after we have left for France. The little sods dance in front of the PIRs.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Give up MH-ing and stay at home :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

chermic said:


> When I see a spider in the house I always go for the vacuum and suck them up. I love to hear the rattle as they go up the tube - the bigger the better :lol:


To an extent Cheryl I agree.
But only when we have more than our fair share I use the "Dustbuster" to suck em up. I don't feel too bad as there are many other insects and crumbs in there to create a friendly enviroment for them..... :?

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Trev, that link to geckos brought back memories of living in Israel 

We had them in the house, never a problem except occasionally they would lose grip and fall onto the bed

Absolutely fascinating creatures to watch

Aldra


----------

